# What bottle fillers do you like



## olusteebus (Jul 9, 2012)

I am looking for an inexpensive way to bottle. I have a bottling wand but I thought there maybe something better with automatic stopping. I can place a valve on a bucket if needed. 

I have read reviews of the Buon Vino Super Automatic Bottle Filler and the Ferrari Automatic Bottle Filler. Both had a lot of very negative reviews with a some saying it worked good to a point. Of course there were some good reviews. 

What do you guys and gals think?

Thanks Buster


----------



## robie (Jul 9, 2012)

olusteebus said:


> I am looking for an inexpensive way to bottle. I have a bottling wand but I thought there maybe something better with automatic stopping. I can place a valve on a bucket if needed.
> 
> I have read reviews of the Buon Vino Super Automatic Bottle Filler and the Ferrari Automatic Bottle Filler. Both had a lot of very negative reviews with a some saying it worked good to a point. Of course there were some good reviews.
> 
> ...



I don't make/bottle more than about 250 bottles per year. I use the filler, which came with the allinonevacuum. It works great for me. With the wand, I would generally waste at least a bottle's worth of wine for every 30 bottles. Big Mess! With this filler, I don't loose even a tablespoon of wine for 30 bottles.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 9, 2012)

I bottle about 750 bottles (maybe 90 bottles at most at one session) a year and I am very old fashioned. I use the small inside tube from my auto siphon with tubing attached that has a pinchcock. I start the siphon, fill the bottle and stop the flow with the pinch cock. Very much a manual operation, but it works for me.


----------



## btom2004 (Jul 9, 2012)

I just finished bottling 30 bottles. It was my first attempt. I used the bottling wand. However I placed my bottles in a cooler, that I will be using just for bottling. This way you don't waste anything. The wine collected can be used to fill a bottle, that of course you will be drinking Immediately.






Tip: My wand continued to flow a bit. Place wand in last empty bottle, then removed full bottles and replace them with empty bottles. Always keep wand in an empty bottle, while you remove fulled ones.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jul 9, 2012)

I bottle 300-400 bottles a year & use the All-In-One vacuum bottling attachment. It is very EASY, simple, all bottles filled to the level you set & very easy clean up! Roy


----------



## robie (Jul 9, 2012)

FTC Wines said:


> , all bottles filled to the level you set & very easy clean up! Roy



Yep, I forgot to mention the fact the all-in-one files each bottle to the exact same level. That saves having to take some wine out of one bottle and adding wine to others.


----------



## Flem (Jul 9, 2012)

I use the same one that Robie uses from the all-in-one pump. I just use the bottling attachment as I already have a vacuum pump. It's sooooo easy and accurate.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 9, 2012)

I use the Buon Vino Automatic Bottle Filler with my vacuum pump...


----------



## olusteebus (Jul 10, 2012)

I have a homemade vacuum pump but wine does not go through it. It is the hacked pump from a 12 volt inflater. Will the All-in-one bottling attachment work with that?



Flem said:


> I use the same one that Robie uses from the all-in-one pump. I just use the bottling attachment as I already have a vacuum pump. It's sooooo easy and accurate.




Will my pump work with the Buon Vino?




winemaker_3352 said:


> I use the Buon Vino Automatic Bottle Filler with my vacuum pump...


----------



## joeswine (Jul 10, 2012)

*farrara*

I use a viraity of methods depending on what I want to do,but the fastest is using a fararra bottle filler,fast accurate and clean..............


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 10, 2012)

olusteebus said:


> I have a homemade vacuum pump but wine does not go through it. It is the hacked pump from a 12 volt inflater. Will the All-in-one bottling attachment work with that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes it will - the small hose that comes out of the top of the Buon Vino - attach that to the vacuum hose supply line.

The longer bigger hose - goes into your wine - turn your pump to about 5" - and bottle away.

I can bottle a gallon carboy in about 15-25 mins that way.


----------



## olusteebus (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks winemaker, unfortunately, I cannot adjust my pump. I will be getting an all in one in a few months. I am trying to calm my bank account down after creating somewhat of a winery in my Florida home. My other home is set up. 

I suppose I can try my unadjustable pump and see how it does.


----------



## robie (Jul 10, 2012)

olusteebus said:


> Thanks winemaker, unfortunately, I cannot adjust my pump. I will be getting an all in one in a few months. I am trying to calm my bank account down after creating somewhat of a winery in my Florida home. My other home is set up.
> 
> I suppose I can try my unadjustable pump and see how it does.



I have seen where a small (tiny) hole is poked into the hose right at the pump's intake. This hole, if small enough, will let a little of the vacuum leak out, thereby reducing your pressure. You might experiment with a different hose. Worse thing that can happen is you will have to tape up the hole.


----------



## RCGoodin (Jul 13, 2012)

winemaker_3352 said:


> I use the Buon Vino Automatic Bottle Filler with my vacuum pump...


 
My Buon Vino Automatic Bottle Filler just took a dump on me after 7 kits. A ball bearing fell out of the top and I've never been able to get it working again. I'm going to the all-in-one...


----------



## Flem (Jul 13, 2012)

RCGoodin said:


> My Buon Vino Automatic Bottle Filler just took a dump on me after 7 kits. A ball bearing fell out of the top and I've never been able to get it working again. I'm going to the all-in-one...



The same thing happened to me with mine. That's when I bought the bottle filling attachment from all-in-one------ no moving parts. I love it!!!


----------



## RCGoodin (Jul 13, 2012)

Flem said:


> The same thing happened to me with mine. That's when I bought the bottle filling attachment from all-in-one------ no moving parts. I love it!!!


 

Mine should be here soon. I'm looking forward to it. How do you like yours?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 7, 2012)

olusteebus said:


> I have a homemade vacuum pump but wine does not go through it. It is the hacked pump from a 12 volt inflater. Will the All-in-one bottling attachment work with that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## olusteebus (Aug 7, 2012)

I got two Ferraras. Both leaked like sieves. I called Midwest Supply and then followed their suggestions. Still leaked - actually, sprayed water all over me (testing). They were very nice and will refund my money. 

I am thinking about buillding a hoffart style bottler.


----------



## RCGoodin (Aug 7, 2012)

olusteebus said:


> I am looking for an inexpensive way to bottle. I have a bottling wand but I thought there maybe something better with automatic stopping. I can place a valve on a bucket if needed.
> 
> I have read reviews of the Buon Vino Super Automatic Bottle Filler and the Ferrari Automatic Bottle Filler. Both had a lot of very negative reviews with a some saying it worked good to a point. Of course there were some good reviews.
> 
> ...


 
Go with the allinone. It not only makes bottling easy, you can use it for racking and degassing. When you finally decide to get one, you will feel the transformation of being a regular home wine maker and becoming the professional home wine maker. My comments are not intended to degrade any home wine maker, however, I'm guessing that 99% of the home wine makers that purchased the allinone are happy with it and glad they did.

Any allinone owners have any comments on that?


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 7, 2012)

I PM'd Steve a while ago regarding the bottling attachment. I guess I need to send him some $$$ and finally pick one up. Pay day is Friday, should just do that first thing in the am.


----------



## UBB (Aug 7, 2012)

If you already have the ALLINONE then hurry and get the bottling attachment. It's so simple even I can't screw it up!! If you don't have an ALLINONE already, then I would seriously consider getting it.


----------



## olusteebus (Aug 8, 2012)

Exactly how do you use the allinone bottler?

Will it shut off by itself? 

If not, how do you stop it? 

Does any wine go to the reservoir?


----------



## JohnT (Aug 8, 2012)

Perhaps not the lowest cost solution, but I am a big fan of the Egnolmatic bottle filler. It work on a vacume pump and can be used to rack. It also has an "auto shut off" so that there is no overflow when filling bottles. By racking and bottling with this unit you also degass the wine in the process. 

The egnolmatic, however, is expensive. It all depends on how much wine you make to justify the expense. The money notwithstanding, it is a cool filler!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 8, 2012)

olusteebus said:


> Exactly how do you use the allinone bottler?
> 
> Will it shut off by itself? *= no it does not - there are no moving parts to break down or go bad *
> 
> ...


----------

